# Mum and baby rats



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Mum and her babies arrived with us yesterday evening, surrendered as part of a larger rescue effort. The group has yet to be sexed and seperated as the babies are still nursing, but we have roans and agouti hooded dumbos and top eared. 
Mum rat is very friendly and all seem to be healthy although they will get their vets assessment soon.
You may apply for these rats by pm'ing me or emailing [email protected] but these guys will not be ready until 22nd July.

We are near Southampton and can transport locally but can only transport further afield if volunteers are available.










More info to follow.


----------



## Jesss (Mar 1, 2011)

Aw they are lovely! I hope they go to fantastic homes


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Here are the boys, just turned 4.5 weeks and seperated from Mum. We're keeping mum Blossom 

Aries:










Arty:










Sirius










Thomas


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

These are the girls:-

Annabelle:









Athena:









Eleanor

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Luna









Paige









Pickle









Ruby


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Little girl Pickle and little girl Luna are both reserved

Little boy Arty and little boy Aries are also both reserved


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

All girls are now reserved


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

The last two baby's are reserved pending a homecheck


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Homecheck passed, these boys are going in two weeks.

All other baby's are now homed, and Mum is staying with us so this thread can be closed x


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Boys left us today. All gone  and


----------

